# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  Restored Old Hut - Private Land

## Bos

After the lockdown earlier in the year, mate and I took on the task of restoring an old hut on a property we hunt a bit.
Heres an old Pic 


And heres a new pic 


So we've got 12V power, but what I'm wondering is what is the best idea to get some music in the hut. Radio AM/FM wont work so my first thoughts were car radio with CD player and a couple of 12V speakers.
Need a bit of help on the ideas's front, but if anyone's got a couple of old speakers gathering dust Id be grateful

----------


## akaroa1

Good work those men

That's what I currently do for a day job

----------


## Tahr

That looks wonderful Bos and it looks like you got the grandkids involved too. Great.
   @Brian and I are currently building a hut on a private hunting spot. We are lucky that the property owner has encouraged us to do it.

I bought a kit set for $5k which I thought was good value. Exactly the same as this:



My mate is deaf as a post and Im not far behind so music would be wasted on us  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bos

Yea its come up real good; pretty pleased really considering the farmer was going to take to it with his excavator.
Really important to be dealing with the "right" farmer - you know what I mean. In our case, we are so lucky as the farmer in question is a top bloke, and as we're probably the only ones that will ever use it.
All up we've spent around 3.5k - about 1700 - 1800 each which I'm more than happy about
Heres the rebuilt fireplace complete with log burner

----------


## Tahr

> Yea its come up real good; pretty pleased really considering the farmer was going to take to it with his excavator.
> Really important to be dealing with the "right" farmer - you know what I mean. In our case, we are so lucky as the farmer in question is a top bloke, and as we're probably the only ones that will ever use it.
> All up we've spent around 3.5k - about 1700 - 1800 each which I'm more than happy about
> Heres the rebuilt fireplace complete with log burner
> Attachment 150718


Wow!

----------


## Driverman

I think if you put up a decent antenna you will get quite a few radio stations.A 20 foot whip should pull in FM from a distance and a couple of wraps around radio will bring in AM .

----------


## akaroa1

> Wow!


Bos has set the bar pretty high for the rest of you !

----------


## chainsaw

outstanding, good buggers

----------


## bigbear

The good thing about a private hut is you can leave gear there and just turn up with food and enjoy. Even just for a get away. @Bos looks like you guys make a top job sit back and enjoy :Have A Nice Day:  and make the most out of it while you can

----------


## Bos

Thanks men
Fair to say we've already had a few christenings......the roof, the fire, the bunks, the water supply, not to mention a couple of good hunts before lambing and calving.
Youre right about leaving the food and gear out there. Easy just to take a bit of tucker, a few beers, and your hunting gear, and you're away
Many more great times to come no doubt

----------


## outdoorlad

Awesome

----------


## outlander

> After the lockdown earlier in the year, mate and I took on the task of restoring an old hut on a property we hunt a bit.
> Heres an old Pic 
> Attachment 150714
> 
> And heres a new pic 
> Attachment 150713
> 
> So we've got 12V power, but what I'm wondering is what is the best idea to get some music in the hut. Radio AM/FM wont work so my first thoughts were car radio with CD player and a couple of 12V speakers.
> Need a bit of help on the ideas's front, but if anyone's got a couple of old speakers gathering dust Id be grateful


It never ceases to amaze me. Why would an individual lug an aerosol can, all the way out there to graffiti a building?

----------


## Boxton

Does it have to be radio?
Bluetooth speakers from your phone with iheart radio or Spotify  is just as good and can run off of a power bank or small solar charge 

Great job btw. Looks fantastic

----------


## 6x47

Yep, something like a UE Boom straight off your phone. Simple, good sound and very portable

----------


## Mooseman

Very nice, home away from home.

----------


## Bos

> Does it have to be radio?
> Bluetooth speakers from your phone with iheart radio or Spotify  is just as good and can run off of a power bank or small solar charge 
> 
> Great job btw. Looks fantastic


No, doesnt have to be radio so will try that.
Just a bit of C and W with the fire goin after a day on the hill is all we need

----------


## Dicko

Bos,
The old hut I use is in a hollow with no radio or phone reception. UE boom and play list on the phone works well when the silence has been enjoyed fully.

----------


## Trout

Good effort Bos and yr mate.Enjoy being the game keepers for yr Farming friend.A piece of paradice.

----------


## Murray N

Great job Bos , many memories are going to be made there , what a wonderful and  very respectful way of saying thank you to the property owner for the privilege of having access to there land

----------


## Moa Hunter

I am a bit concerned about the IBC being natural translucent plastic. This will let light in and grow algae.

The rest of the re-firb is masterful

----------


## Bos

Youre right mate
Will have to wrap it in something I spose. Bit of chlorine helps at present.
Using creek water for drinking and only tapwater for dishes,hand washing etc.
Cheers for the advice

----------


## Woody

Special place  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Youre right mate
> Will have to wrap it in something I spose. Bit of chlorine helps at present.
> Using creek water for drinking and only tapwater for dishes,hand washing etc.
> Cheers for the advice


How would it work if you could find some old Freezer Panel ? That would shield it from light and heat and frost

----------


## Bos

Bloody good idea
Plenty of old freezers up at the recycling depot just waiting for me to pull the lids off. Great idea

----------


## Micky Duck

find the oldest car radio you can find..preferably one with tuning dial rather than digital.....50 quid to knob of goat shit it will pick up radio out there.... most older radios work in places modern ones wont...they were built to work.

----------


## Lucky

Bloody awesome , good on the farmer and good on you guys for doing it up

----------


## Tahr

> 5k is a fair bit,,if u had asked ive got a portable mill,,whats the dimensions??


If you had offered I would have accepted  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bos

Quick update
Lambing over so out for an evening hunt; good result

----------


## Tahr

> Quick update
> Lambing over so out for an evening hunt; good result
> 
> Attachment 152930
> 
> Attachment 152929


Wonderful!!

----------


## Pauli

> Wonderful!!


Absolutely! I am an envious grandfather. All of my mokopuna (grandchildren) live in Australia. Their grandmother and I can't wait to see them again (a silly term I know). I have introduced a couple of my grandsons to goat culling in the King Country and most of the others to plinking reactive targets with a .22RF. I look forward to taking them deer stalking.

----------


## Bos

Yea its very satisfying as a grandad. Our young fella shot a reasonable boar not long after I shot the spiker but we couldnt find the bloody thing. Next morning he dispatched a mob of goats with some pretty good shooting but was determined to take some goat meat home to try, along with the venison
That surprised me

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Re: radio, maybe a portable shortwave/multiband radio would be of value. I have a little pocket multi band radio that I'll take along in the backcountry and you can always pick up something, there's a few of the bigger NZ stations broadcast on VHF and you can pick them up damn near anywhere, shortwave is interesting too, you never know what you're going to pick up, so far I've had stations from France, Argentina, Mexico, China, Kenya, Vanuatu, USA, Palestine, and probably several other countries I haven't listened long enough to figure out where it was coming from. Its entertainment in itself  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bos

Ground like bloody concrete but finally got all the piles in (with help from Madmax), and floor sub frame in place for the lounge extension.
Put the floor down yesterday so now up to the framing stage
........and a venison recovery excursion in the evening, just for good measure

----------


## Trout

Good effort Bos and MadMax.Your own private hunting lodge,priceless.Enjoy yr beers. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bos

Thanks - will keep the updates coming
If you ever see Madmax's comments, dont mention the crowbar and burst-blistered palms. Even I felt sorry for him, hands were a mess, and worse still, we couldn't find the spiker he shot
 :Sad:

----------


## Trout

Thats the crime of the year,couldnt find the spiker.Put a lost and found notice board up in yr hut.Make for interesting banter after a hunt.

----------


## Bos

Another week and a little more progress..........and the freezer getting pretty chocka

----------


## Trout

And the roof shout????

----------


## Bos

Tuesday Night weather permitting
Might be an old stag moanin by then

----------


## Bos

She's comin along

----------


## veitnamcam

> She's comin along
> Attachment 163472


Awesome! 

You are going to have to build another deck now ( I thought the build was a deck until the wall went up  :Grin:  ) to put the barby on and relax with a beer after a hunt.

----------


## Bos

Haha
Its been mentioned - don't worry. Maybe next year

----------


## Trout

Good effort guys,youv put some swet in there.Enjoy.

----------


## Bos

Finally broken through from the old Hut. Took the window out to make the new opening into the lounge, and put it in the wall on the right of the pic. Using 4 x 1 pallet timber to continue the feature -wall theme (cheap and effective)
Just got the electrical, finishing and painting to go

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Re: radio, maybe a portable shortwave/multiband radio would be of value. I have a little pocket multi band radio that I'll take along in the backcountry and you can always pick up something, there's a few of the bigger NZ stations broadcast on VHF and you can pick them up damn near anywhere, shortwave is interesting too, you never know what you're going to pick up, so far I've had stations from France, Argentina, Mexico, China, Kenya, Vanuatu, USA, Palestine, and probably several other countries I haven't listened long enough to figure out where it was coming from. Its entertainment in itself


There's something about sitting in the bush at night listening to the news on a radio. Often the national station is all you can get. And it sounds like it is being broadcast down a pipe. Makes me yearn for the old days.
Spent many a evening is outback shearers quarters in Australia playing cards and listening to the ABC. Mainly because that was all we could get.

----------


## Dicko

At night in the outback on the am band we could often listen to NZ stations. Remember listening into a AB game one night.

----------


## Bos

Rain on the roof when youre warm and dry is a pretty good noise as well

----------


## 7mmwsm

> At night in the outback on the am band we could often listen to NZ stations. Remember listening into a AB game one night.


I was shearing in WA so might be to far to pick them up. But then we are talking about shearers so our skills might not be up to tuning radios. Also back in those days it was best not to push to many kiwi ways on the locals. Some of them were a bit touchy about kiwi shearers.

----------


## grandpamac

> At night in the outback on the am band we could often listen to NZ stations. Remember listening into a AB game one night.


Greetings Dicko
A long time ago I got myself up at some ungodly hour to go hunting, about 5:00AM from memory. I turned the radio on (AM) and was getting some breakfast and the announcer said it was 3:15. A frantic check of clocks revealed it was really 5:15. It was a Sydney station on the same frequency as our local one. Got me awake anyway.
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Dicko

At night it was not uncommon to pick up NZ stations on the am band from inland on the east coast side of the country. I cannot remember what we used to listen to on SW1 and SW2 bands now..

----------


## Bos

So latest update with a few pics.
Finally finished the lounge extension; got it all painted up inside and just a slap of paint outside to go. Built the woodshed and started to get an outside table area ready for summer barbys
Quite a few animals fell over in the process, but heres a couple

----------


## Mathias

> So latest update with a few pics.
> Finally finished the lounge extension; got it all painted up inside and just a slap of paint outside to go. Built the woodshed and started to get an outside table area ready for summer barbys
> Quite a few animals fell over in the process, but heres a couple  
> 
> Attachment 178587
> 
> Attachment 178588
> 
> Attachment 178590
> ...


Get it that good & you'll just be heading out for a grocery shop  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tahr

Fantastic @Bos. Did you just buy the solar panels only or a whole kit and kaboodle of batteries, regulator etc? What does it run? 

Cheers

----------


## Trout

Well done Boss,bloody priceless.

----------


## Bos

> Fantastic @Bos. Did you just buy the solar panels only or a whole kit and kaboodle of batteries, regulator etc? What does it run? 
> 
> Cheers


Gday mate
Me old mate MADMAX "acquired" the solar panel and regulator. This charges the 12v deep cycle battery. This in turn powers 4 12v LED downlights in the lounge, a floodlight which shines out of the lean-to and is just turned on and off as required when heading out for a piss, another 12v downlight in the lean-to which will light up the shower eventually and will also be used just as required, and last of all the 12v car radio/cd player. This last item is absolutely necessary because a night in the hut is simply not complete without Johnny, Waylon, and Willie
The downlights I just bought on TM at around $20 each and they are otherwise known as a vehicle interior light.
Fair bit of kiwi ingenuity going on with a bit of No 8 thrown in, but it all seems to work ok. Oh yea and the smaller 2 solar panels in the pic  are what came as a kit from Jaycar.
In the kit you get the solar panel, a 6 v Battery, and 3 led lights.  This is what we used in the hut before the extension. I think each kit was about $100 and we bought 2

----------


## erniec

Well done so envious.
We have a portacom we got as a spare room when all the kids were home.
They are in their 30s now.
Have often thought about sticking it some where.
Maybe the back of the family farm.

----------

